# Zuerst Warnhinweis bestätigen bevor download beginnt



## Kolbenfresser (9. Mai 2012)

Liebe Experten,

vorweg: Ich bin bisher mit html ausgekommen und habe von Java null Ahnung. Nun habe ich aber ein Problem, wo wohl nur Java weiterkommt...

Meine website umfasst ueber 100 Unterseiten mit ein paar tausend download-links (pdfs). 
Der download startet bisher beim klicken des jeweiligen download-link.
Nun soll aber zuerst ein Alert-Fenster aufpoppen, wenn der click auf den link erfolgt, indem ein Hinweis erscheint. Erst nach dem Bestaetigen soll der entsprechende download gestartet werden.

Wie kann ich ich das moeglichst einfach realisieren?

Vielen Dank und einen schoenen Gruss


----------



## irgendjemand (9. Mai 2012)

falsches forum ...

JAVA != JavaScript


----------



## Kolbenfresser (9. Mai 2012)

jau, stimmt. Dann klopfe ich 'mal an eine andere Tür...


----------



## c_sidi90 (9. Mai 2012)

EHHMMMM für sowas brauchst du unbedingt Java ? Bietet Javascript/Html5 nicht von Beginn an solche Funktionen?


----------



## Gast2 (9. Mai 2012)

Meinst du nicht vielleicht Javascript?!

Da ist das doch mit einfachsten Mitteln machbar:

```
<a href="irgendEinLink" onclick="return window.confirm("Wirklich dem Link folgen?");">Klick mich</a>
```


----------



## Andgalf (9. Mai 2012)

I-wie kommt mir dieser Thread bekannt vor .... und dann doch wieder nicht, weil es andere Antworten sind ???:L


----------



## faetzminator (9. Mai 2012)

Das macht man mit Java*Script*, nicht mit Java.

Ist ganz einfach, du hast wohl aktuell so was: [c]<a href="foo.pdf">download</a>[/c].

Daraus machst du [c]<a href="#" onclick="forwardWithConfirm('foo.pdf');">download</a>[/c].
Dann schreibst du noch die JavaScript Funktion [c]forwardWithConfirm()[/c], bei der du zuerst eine Box anzeigst, und - falls i.O. - einfach [c]document.location[/c] auf den Parameter der Funktion setzt (welcher in diesem Beispiel "foo.pdf" ist).

Edit: ok, mit EikeB's Vorschlag gehts natürlich auch


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mai 2012)

du schreibst um 11:54 im ersten Thema
http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-veri...nweis-bestaetigen-bevor-download-beginnt.html
dass du verstanden hast, dass du falsch bist, 
und eröffnest dann nochmal ein Thema hier im Forum?!

die Antworten belegen leider wieder einmal, dass Erfolg Recht gibt, aber von vornherein doch verrückte Vorgehensweise,
ich verschiebe dass hier nach JavaScript und schließe das andere,
nochmal aber nicht sowas machen..


----------



## Andgalf (9. Mai 2012)

Zu seiner Verteidigung muss man sagen, dass er zu erst in Fragen zu JavaScript gepostet hat und dort mit der Aussage Java != javaScript weggebügelt wurde, weil er nach einer java Lösung gefragt hat


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mai 2012)

> zuerst in Fragen zu JavaScript gepostet
sei dir da nicht zu sicher, es wird auch schonmal ohne Hinweis verschoben 
(hier beide Male von mir, da kann ich sicher sein, immerhin war es aber nicht beide Male vorher derselbe Bereich, glaube ich zu erinnern)


----------



## Kolbenfresser (9. Mai 2012)

@SlaterB 
Ich kapiere gar nichts. Die Frage sollte ins Unterforum Basics - Anfaenger.
Keine Ahnung warum falsch gelandet bin...
Extrem verwirrend alles.

Darf ich jetzt hier weitermachen?????
Ich hab' naemlich die Antwort noch nicht ganz kapiert.

@faitzminator und EikeB
ja, das koennte die Loesung sein. Nur, wie sieht denn das dazu gehoerige script aus (sorry, wie gesagt, ich benutze javascript zum ersten Mal)? Bei mir poppt so naemlich erstmal nur das pdf-speichern-unter-Fenster auf.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, sicher. Dieses Unterforum beschäftigt sich mit JavaScript, auch wenn sich java-forum.org der Java-Programmierung verschrieben hat. Einige unserer Benutzer können auch mit JavaScript ganz gut umgehen.

Die Frage landete hier, weil ein Moderator an hand der Forumulierung deines Eingangsbeitrags von einem JavaScript-Problem ausging.
Wichtig ist erst mal nur, dass du den Unterschied zwischen Java und JavaScript kennst.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Mai 2012)

Das ist schon das ganze Script:

```
<a href="http://www.google.de/" onclick="return window.confirm('Wirklich dem Link folgen?');">Klick mich</a>
```

Wenn du das in ne HTML Datei packst sollte sich vor dem Öffnen des Links ne Alert Box öffnen die du mit ja oder nein schließen kannst.


----------



## Kolbenfresser (9. Mai 2012)

@ EikeB
Prima, klappt. Genauso wollte ich das. Manchmal ist es einfacher, als man denkt.
Tausend Dank euch allen!


----------

